# Toefl for Australian immigration



## spothar (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I recently took Toefl and got a good score of 90,can I use this for Australian immigration?

Thanks,
Srinivasa


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

What is the TOEFL?


----------



## spothar (Sep 23, 2010)

Test of English as a Foreign Language


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Doubt it..... Is it an Australian recognised test? - To many people just don't cut the English mustard as it were.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, you must use IELTS and score well in all of the sections. It is a more rigorous test than TOEFL.


----------



## spothar (Sep 23, 2010)

For student Visa's yes ,it got recognised recently.I want to know weather it is recognised for immigration or not.


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

spothar said:


> For student Visa's yes ,it got recognised recently.I want to know weather it is recognised for immigration or not.


Nope. It is not recognized.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

spothar said:


> For student Visa's yes ,it got recognised recently.I want to know weather it is recognised for immigration or not.


It is not recognised for any visas other than student visas as yet.


----------

